# Murco- Hamilton Drywall mud



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you guys used Murco Drywall Products or Hamilton Drywall Products?
Like to know your opinions of each if you have one.
Thanks for your help.
Tim


----------



## jzarate (Oct 14, 2008)

We buy Murco Materials. We like the material but it turns your knifes brown unlike usg,ruco,etc.....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Do all of their lines of mud change the finish on the knives? It seems jumping back and forth between brands of mud causes that. Wonder why...


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

*Vega drywall*

IF YOU WASH YOUR TOOLS EVERYDAY AFTER WORK AND KEEP THEM DRY THEY WONT TURN BROWN:jester:


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

We use all Hamilton mud. I like it expecially for texturing because its more of a yellow tint and its easier to see your mud going on the wall, easy trick. The mud is nice andm spongy and it slicks really nice. We use the hamilton all purpose taping mud to tape, hamilton ap lightweight for coating, and hamilton hi-lite, to texture.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

miguel said:


> IF YOU WASH YOUR TOOLS EVERYDAY AFTER WORK AND KEEP THEM DRY THEY WONT TURN BROWN:jester:


Not always the case, Miguel. I have noticed over the years in switching brands, the chemical difference will turn the knife brown as you use it.

Thanks, S&S for your thoughts on Hamilton mud.


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

*vega*

i guess your right, i prefer usg brand total all purpose, seems to me its easier to sand. also it doesnt burn your eyes in the summer or winter while running a heater.:jester:


----------



## mudshark2 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hamilton Drywall Products just sold to a Chinese company.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wondered about Hamilton. Noticed they stopped their ads in Walls and Ceilings. I bought a semi load of Murco mud. Good mud. Good price. They are in Texas, Tennessee and Colorado. Can't remember where else.


----------



## Angelique (Nov 5, 2009)

mudshark2 said:


> Hamilton Drywall Products just sold to a Chinese company.


Do you know if Hamilton is still made in the US? Or is it made in China now?


----------



## Muds4you (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes...Hamilton sold to a Chinese holding company, I think the owner died.

I have used both and prefer Murco over Hamilton. Murco= better product and better price.


----------

